# Twilight Woods soap



## Shannon_m (Feb 25, 2013)

Newest M&P soap fulfilling a customer order. Twilight Woods dupe scent =)








And a better view of the top.


----------



## terminatortoo (Feb 25, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Badger (Feb 25, 2013)

Very pretty, Shannon, I love the crystal look at the top!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 25, 2013)

wow thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Super pretty!  I tried to order that scent and it was sold out! Does it smell as amazing as it looks? I bet it does!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 25, 2013)

123seesix said:


> This gives c/p soap new meaning.Very cooool looking.



CP?  She did MP.  BTW Shannon which base did you use for this one?


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah this is M&P... I ordered this particular FO from Pure Body Oils... I'm a little trepidatious about using this in CP, so until I work up the nerve I'm just using for everything but. I can't compare it to the original because I haven't tried that one, but I really like it. It's very mild though. I used BB's Aloe Base and plain White base on this one.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

I think this is particularly amazing.


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Mel =D


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 26, 2013)

That looks awesome! How do you do that crystal look on top??


----------



## sue1965 (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cool looking!  The top looks like rock candy lol :smile:


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 26, 2013)

It's actually shredded M&P with a little bit of clear poured over it to make it stick.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 28, 2013)

Beautiful layering!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------



## lisamaliga (Mar 1, 2013)

That's awesome looking soap!


----------

